# Can anyone help??? Thanks! Your new "huntin" budd



## elguapo (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I'm a new guy to the site and really can't wait for my first duck hunt. I will be traveling to ND next October for a full 2 weeks of hunting. I am originally from Palm Beach but now live in the Big Apple. I really have never hunted but just from the limited reading on this site I know that ND is the place to learn. I will be coming up with 7-10 coworkers who also will be initiated to this great sport in the Grandest of states - Northern Dakota.

We were wondering if you could send some info on lodging...we really would prefer some nice accomodations - are there any "all inclusive" resorts that are big on service? Also, I have been reading about all the birds you guys shoot....who cleans them?? Are there people that you can pay to clean the birds for you after you bag them???

Lastly, and most importantly, my new smartphone has a state of the art GPS program on it. I hope you can send some coordinates for some spots we can "hit" (as you guys say) on opening day next fall. Please send as many spots as possible, as we would all like to have some steady shooting for the entire week. Most of us aren't real familiar with this "scouting" thing but I guess we are willing to try anything once. Actually, I think a couple of the guys went all the way thru cub scouts. One is even an eagle scout.

Also, what kind of restaurants are available in the area? Any good recommendations would be greatly appreciated. One thing I have never seen anyone talk about on the forum is what the wives do all day? Are there any good malls? Starbucks??? etc...

Thanks for all the help and See you in '07.

Frankie


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Let's go phishin'... I think I am getting a byte :roll: uke:


----------



## take'em (Oct 8, 2006)

If you want a catered hunt where someone will make your accomodations, have places for you to hunt, clean your birds, and keep everyone entertained then I would suggest hiring a guide. I personnaly will only share my hunting spots with close friends because more and more I am having to pick up garbage when I am driving in or out of the fields that I hunt because some people do not appreciate as much as I do the opprotunity that the landowner has given me by allowing access to their land. Those of us who live here spend months just watching waterfowl and put the time and money into scouting, hoping that we will have outstanding hunts. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

is this guy for real?????  :withstupid:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

do u want someone to shoot the birds 4 u to? this guy cant be 4 real


----------



## Averydog (Oct 3, 2006)

Triple B said:


> is this guy for real?????  :withstupid:


lol :roll:


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Holy hell this city boy sounds a little lost. He may need to stay in new york so he can drink his starbucks. :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Trolls will be trolls.....fire up the topic.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i love it.... this guy posted this just to piss everyone off... good halloween joke.... haha


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

You guys are actually falling for this clown. He is making joke.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*elguapo*

If you are serious shoot me a PM and I will get you in touch with the local chamber of commerce where you will be hunting, they should be able to cater to your needs. Probably not many if any Starbucks in rural ND but most service stations have a cappuccino machine  Good restaurants are all over in in rural ND provided you like Beef and Beef, gourmet items and fancy Seafood and truffles will typically not be on the menu, if you want gravy fries we got em.

If you are not serious and posted this to have a little fun with the guys, may I suggest you get a life!

Regards

Bob


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

elguapo: I can set you up just fine. I have a great spot for you too. It is close to town and we even have coffee at the Cenex station.

I dont' have GPS coordinates, but it is just on the west side of Devils Lake along highway 19 just outside of town. A series of ponds (large and small). Holds lots of ducks and geese. It even has a fence around it to keep the hoodlems out of it. Don't mind the smell, all of our waters smell like that. You should only hunt those ponds though. Should be enough for your extremely small group. If were bringing more people, I could share some large spots, but this one would fit you nicely.

Out here our wives come with and retreive birds. They also clean and pack them. It is actually part of the law here. I am sure yours will do the same, but I would suggest letting them know ahead of time. Not sure how the big city girls will take to this.

Since most of you were either boy scouts or eagle scouts, then I would suggest doing it the right way and camping out. Especially during October; but November, December, and January are nice too.

Good luck and let us know how things go next year.

:wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> if you want gravy fries we got em.


 I know it's lunch time but dang! Them sound good, I've been missing out on those.  I still can't figure out why chilli is such a hard find on the menu's there, cripes of all places I figured I could get that out of a coke machine.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't help with everything, but I might be able to keep your wives entertained while you are out. Chit, I might even help put ya on some birds, and don't worry about how many of your buddies bring their wives down. I can Multi-task, lmao. This is great. :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

More of us could send GPS coordinates but hey you can't buy the damn things in ND yet.

Why bring only 7-10 coworkers.....hell, I'd bring at least 3 dozen....you can bring many more ducks home that way.....and you could eat several hundred while you are here in ND.

Lodging....this is ND, not too many all nclusive resorts. (what's an all inclusive resort?) In most small towns in ND there's a brothel with more than a few beds available.....other than that its the Super 8.

Cleaning birds? Our wives clean all the birds.....The men's job is shootin um and the wives job is cleanin um. You'll have to train your women right before you get here. What do the wives do all day? Now you know.

You'll be able to find a Starbucks in most small towns in ND although they don't tend to open until 6:00am or so. Most towns will have a nice Country Club that may allow guests for the right price.....most will feature Lobster, Prawns, Prime Rib, and all the fixins.

That's about all the FREE info I can give you .....have agreat trip to ND next Fall.


----------



## FINAL_APPROACH_7 (Oct 21, 2006)

I heard theres this one resort guide service and the maids wipe ur a$$ for u


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

think its time to get the pitchforks and lanterns out boys, we goin a troll huntin'!!! :beer:


----------



## crazyduck (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey bud call up a Guide service in Arkansas, they will take good care of you, your money and you friends. There are many guides there that can accomidate you needs.


----------

